# NBA Live 2005, Dallas players ratings



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Link 

I think these are BETA ratings so they might be changed for the beginning of the season


Erick Dampier: 62
Dirk Nowitzki: 85
Jerry Stackhouse: 74
Michael Finley: 81
Jason Terry: 70

Marquis Daniels: 60
Devin Harris: 59
Josh Howard: 67
Alan Henderson: 48

A few other things I noticed: DJ MBenga was in the FA pool, Antoine Walker was rated an 80. Dirk 85, Francis 85


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I was seeing some rosters...

In Boston, Lafrentz is listed at C and MARK BLOUNT AS A PF!!

No way, Blount is a C and Lafrentz is the PF! they have to change it before the official release!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

More in depth explanation of our player ratings: 

Josh Howard has an 81 dunk rating? 

Here


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Starters* 
Erick Dampier: 62
Dirk Nowitzki: 85
Jerry Stackhouse: 74
Michael Finley: 81
Jason Terry: 70

*Main Bench Players* 
Marquis Daniels: 60
Devin Harris: 59
Josh Howard: 67
Alan Henderson: 48
Shawn Bradley: 52

*Benchwarmers* 
Evan Eschmeyer: 43
Calvin Booth: 47
Pavel Podkolzine: 46
Dan Dickau: 50
DJ MBenga: 47


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think even the lakers are better than that.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah... looking at the Lakers roster, it seems that Vlade and Brian Grant are better options at center than Dampier.

I don't really thnk this shows how good of a team we actually have this year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> i think even the lakers are better than that.....


:|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse and Michael Finley can go in the dunk contest


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ESPN NBA 2K5

Dallas Ratings 

*Top 5 players* 
Dirk Nowitzki: 93
Jerry Stackhouse: 83
Michael Finley: 82
Jason Terry: 82
Erick Dampier: 80


----------

